# Ducks



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guyz-

I really need some help on learning how to use a duck call, I don;t want my hunting partner to keep having to do it all of the time. I would like ne tips you have for beginners. I don;t need ne thing fancy yet just the baiscs. Like is there reference words you say into the call, do you do ne thing with ur tongue?

Shootnmiss09


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have been practicing for years now and still havent got it down pat yet. The feeding call has still eluded me too. If i were you i would go by a duck call with a dvd-tape in it and practice. I recently switched over to a short reed goose call and thats the way i started to learn how to use that call. The instructions on the tape should help you alot better since you are watching it in person and can see how they hold it/ blow in it. Hope this helps

Lindberg


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

if your just going to be calling in ducks for shooting purposes then you dont need a really expensive call. I would suggest getting a double-reed because there easier to blow/learn on before making the jump into a single reed type call. A good cheap call is a Primos Oringnal Wench, first duck call i had and an easier call than most and still is very good sounding.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yah, If I were you i wuld pick myself up a DVD on how to call. Primos makes a good one called _Mastering The Art_ and Foiles Also has a pretty good DVD. I learned to be a pretty good caller form these DVD's

Go buy yourself a DVD it WILL work


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

practice practice practice.....when im at home doing nothing i get the call out and give it a few blows.....once you get to know how to do it a lil bit practice makes perfect


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

YOu have to practice as much as possible, and when you think you got it..practice some more. Primos wench...echo timber...duck commander...these are all good starter calls. Check out the RNT instructional CDs..They have three different levels, as you master one you can move on to the other. Just get a call practice, dont be afraid to mess up, and it will all come together...Remember every duck sounds different, U dont want to sound like a sqealin rabbit or nothing but once you get comfortable with your abilities don't be afraid to get out in the field and start BLowin! Good Luck


----------



## huntmallards (Oct 8, 2006)

get onto ducks unlimited they have a place in the hunting section were you can listen to different types of duck calls and practice to a recording, of course nothing sounds as good as listening to the real thing


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

practice. when i practice i go out to a little wildlife preserve with ditches in the back of my house, i just call ducks,even ones on the water and see if they will swim over. i did that to a small flock of mallards and they started to swim right at me. but just practice,im still not very good, but just blow and you will get better


----------



## SDoldtimer (Oct 12, 2006)

I would start with learning the "High Ball" greeting call. From there you can easily go to the Come-Back call. Call right along with your buddy when on the hunt. One good caller with a so-so caller will sound good when done at the same time. Stay away from those crappy discount store calls. Some are OK, others are lousy. I personally use a D85 Haydel. It is loud, doesn't Squawk if blown too hard and is cheap in price. Drive your wife, girlfriend or mother crazy and practice a lot.


----------

